
Python as a statistics workbench - snth
http://stats.stackexchange.com/questions/1595/python-as-a-statistics-workbench
======
equark
Despite R's problems -- and they are significant -- I see very little benefit
towards ditching it for Python. Python's libraries are getting better, but if
you spend any time in both systems you'll quickly realize how much Python is
missing. Until another domain specific language emerges and gets traction,
stick to R.

~~~
tel
Depends on what you're doing. In my research the moment I'm working on
difficult to access data or with new techniques, Python becomes the better
tool immediately.

R is absolutely beautiful for manipulating small data sets. It's the _only_
reasonable way to plot things (with d3/protovis coming in a distant second)
and it's supercharged by Hadley Wickham's work. It's also totally crippled for
"general purpose" programming and turns to C every time you need more speed.

------
yvolution
I've been loving R since college and even wrote a love letter in the form of
an R package for it. But Python just grabbed my heart these days after I
learned to implement web things in Django. All the data magic are just a
breeze.

------
asolove
Sage: <http://www.sagemath.org/>

